# Portland ride suggestions needed



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm going to be in Portland and hope to get some rides in. I'll be staying near the convention center. Any suggestions from there? If need be, I might be able to drive outside the city to ride, but would like to avoid that. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

I've tried the city site and cannot get it beyond the Transportation page to bike maps. Not sure what the trouble is there. 

Thanks,


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome to our dreary, wet, City! 
When and how long will you be staying? 

Are you bringing your bike? Hopefully you have fenders and some rain gear. 

The Convention Center is near what is probably the prominent bike shop in the city. 
Stop in and they should be able to give you routes and options. 
River City Bicycles ? Portland, Oregon | Specialized, Giant, TIME, Jamis, more

Also maybe reach out to Portland Velo. 
Home
They are the biggest club in the Portland area. Their Saturday ride is very well attended, but meets west of the City in Hillsboro where there is excellent riding. 
They are very active on Facebook and if you are, you will most likely get a lot of suggestions and help.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Yup. Hauling some bikes for friends as well, from Spokane. Only one has fenders, but, well, what's a little splatter among friends. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Portland Velo has rides on Tuesday & Thursday morning that start at 9:30am from Wilshire Park, weather permitting. They have a larger ride on Saturday that starts in Hillsboro. 
PWTC has many more rides as you can see from the calendar Calendar | Portland Wheelmen Touring Club.
Most are "coffee rides" but some of the after work rides are much more intense.
Here is another site you may find interesting Rubber to the Road ? Portland Bicycle Ride Guide
No doubt it HAS been wet this year!!!


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks. I'm actually "working" while in Portland, so we'll be sneaking in some early morning rides. I found the Rubber to the Road site by poking around one of the other sites. It looks like the sort of site every city needs. I found a ride starting near the Convention Ctr. that looks like it will do the trick and if it rains, won't be too long and wet.


----------

